# TPMS not turning off?



## bANONYMOUS (Jul 14, 2015)

I bought a 2008 Q7 4.2 Gas V8, came with summer and winter tires, I guess they would recycle the sensors between seasonal change overs because only the winters had sensors.

I put the summers in it while I was waiting for new winter tires to come in, and now that I have the winters with sensors on, the TPMS light is still there, tried clearing codes with OBDeleven and it still remains.

Is there any way to force a recheck of sensors to see if it picks them up, or figure out which sensor might not be working causing the light?

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## 80_quattro_ (Sep 25, 2006)

i am not sure what you can do with OBD11 but on VCDS you can see the measuring block for each sensor, shows pressure, temperature etc.

I just discovered how to disable TPMS with VCDS as well.


----------

